
iFixit teardown: Apple’s AirPods are “disappointingly disposable” - raddledsplash
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2019/03/ifixit-teardown-apples-airpods-are-disappointingly-disposable/
======
weego
Well this is pointless. I get that they need to keep relevance and clicks
going but the entire earphone/headphone industry is disposable outside of a
few pro grade (usually including custom fittings) products that make up a tiny
and incredibly expensive segment of that market that Apple is not targeting.

Why attempt to hold Apple to a higher standard than, say, Sennheiser, Sony,
Bose etc

~~~
ryukafalz
The article also links to an iFixit teardown of the Galaxy Buds, which got a
much better repairability score. They’re very similar products, I think that’s
a fair comparison.

------
sebazzz
Is it technically possible to design an Airpod where the bottom part (which
contains the battery), can be screwed on and off to replace or recharge the
battery?

~~~
xenospn
Sure, if you want million of people to lose their batteries every other week.

------
mips_avatar
I bet Apple said to their engineers something like “if you can improve
performance by gluing components and other non-repairable things please do”.
It hurts their business having the upgrade cycle being every 30 months rather
than every 18 months.

